# Getting shorted on minnows



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Has anybody had any issues with minnow counts from a local baitshop. I am getting sick of paying a higher price than anywhere else and not even getting 8 to a dozen . Yesterday I bought 3 dozen at a total of 5.80 and recieved 24 . I dont mean to cry about minnows but I buy about 200 a year or more. It really sucks when you are on fish and runout because of a cheap baitshop.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I've found that if they aren't stingy with the minnows, I'm not gonna be stingy about buying tackle there. I'll buy $10 worth of tackle if my 3 dozen minnows turns out to be 5 dozen.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

oooh boy I remember I started a fiasco on the other site when I commented on minnow counts by a certain bait shop. Let me just say this bait shops purchase minnows by the pound and sell them by the dozen. The larger the minnow the fewer there are in a pound. The small fatheads will usually number 400-450 per pound. Mediums somewhere between 300-375. 

Even with all the overhead figured in there is NO reason to count minnows. Much less short the actual count. If you bought 3 dozen you should have received at least 36 minnows. If they gave you less than that they cheated you.

Now on the other hand , most bait shop customers, have no idea how few 3 or 4 dozen minnows look in a 5 gallon pail. When my partner and I used to have a sign over our minnow tank. We will count upon request BUT we will keep all the extras. Rarely would anyone ask but when they did they never requested a count again. We opened a good 30 minutes later than the other bait shops but we always had a line of anglers waiting on us to open.

Try and patronize the shops that give generous counts and good service. Avoid the ones that do the opposite.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

please don;t name the shop ,just tell me which lake there close to so I can stop some where else . I know theres one up at mos that counts ,I don;t stop there any more I:LL drive to the causeway and get my bait. extra 6mile but theres always a good count in the bucket.


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

i live in portage county and all the local bait shops give a very generous count, marks bait by rockwell, the west branch bait and tackle, heard DDs on 5 is fair too, falls bait shop, hats off to the guys understanding how much a day on the lake costs and doing what you can to say thank you for the business, also the guy by ladue, i spent some $$$$$$$$ there this year-lol


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

i heard of a guy complaining about the count so the owner dumped them out on the floor and counted them---he was good on the count


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

There is a baitshop by me that I would actually get 12 minnows everytime I went no matter what...
But since then a new place I go to gives me at least 3 dozen minnows everytime for $2. She likes me..


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I know that where I go, I tell them 2 doz and get an easy 4+....EVERY time. Also, when I go to Les's at Berlin Lake, they always double up and I make sure to spend at least $10-15 *EVERY* time I go in there partly because of that and also I like to see the mom and pop places survive.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

what gets me mad is when they end up dying on u. but ya i haveran in to some baitshops that give u just barly over and problably under.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

last year when I bought minnows I would usually get about 6-8 dozen when I ordered 2-3 dozen. That was 2 difn't baitshops, chesire road market at alum and the oshay home road baitshop. Both places always hooked me up. I remember a couple times getting like 5-6 times as many as I paid for. Like a dozen would be 56 or something insane. They just do one scoop = a dozen and I guess I went when they were just delivered or something. I haven't gotten minnies yet this year but will probably try for some crappie below a bobber later in october. Kick back in a lawnchair.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I used to go to a place on Mosquito that would give you eleven live minnows, and one dead one every time if you asked for a dozen minnows.

After a couple of those, I would go out of my way to hit Causeway Bait for my minnows.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

One bait shop that I would praise is the bait shop by WB and on the way to Berlin. Its on rt.14, right after the first light after getting off 76, and called Hooker's Only. Real nice guy and real generous. I always get more than asked and I usually try to return the favor by buying his own branded pop. They're real good too!


----------



## parsaver36 (Jun 11, 2004)

mogadore bait beats anyone hands down


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

mog bait are good on the count lots of xtras,the cabin ay ladue real good count and the causeway at mosquito have been good places,also hookers might be closed up now i saw a 4sale sign up a couple months ago.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

lets not forget cripple creek up by tappen lake. good counts and low prices.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Not only the healthy bait and good count but you cannot beat the advice on conditions and location. Jim Corey is "Tops".


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

I agree that bait shops that give great minnow counts deserve our patronage. On the other hand, get this... I went out this last weekend fishing and got some minnows. I asked when the shop would close down for the year. I was told Oct 1. So... they had all these extra minnows that they had 1 day to get rid of, and I got an exact count... with a couple dead minnows. I said it was a shame that they were closing just when the fishing starts to really heat up in the fall. She replied that that was when the good fishermen start using artificials. I've used lures exclusively all year (except very early spring), and I really like to use minnows when the water gets cold in the fall. I realize they close down because the number of clients declines sharply after Labor Day. But to me, this time of the year is my favorite time to fish... usually for big fish and with bait. All the yahoo's in speed boats and jet ski's are gone... quite, secluded, great fall leaves and bigfish!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I don't know the name of the bait shop it's befor Mentor Headland's they have always treated me right,and resonable prices


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

I know for a fact Northcoast Bait and Tackle at Lake Milton is having a hard time making it. I talk to the guy that runs the place every time I go in there. I always buy two dozen small and receive five or six dozen easy. He is very generous even though he is barely making it. For this I always buy tackle from him instead of WalMart because I think maybe if we all did that he wouldn't have to close down. If anyone decides to fish Milton please do your part and help the little guys survive.

Paul


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't think they intentionally short anybody...just scoop away. Sometimes you get a few less but mostly a few more. Now some do have better minnows...at least in my opinon. I'll always go to the causeway even if I'm launching out of the park at Mosquito. I believe WBBT on 14 at the west end of the lake had a new owner this year and they were great to me. Hooked me up on the honor system when I was coming out after hours. He'll always get my business for going out of his way to help me out. Also, I always pay my $3 and lauch/ buy bait at Les's just because they're nice and friendly and helped me out in a bind one time.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

If you've ever fished the Eastlake wall and bought your minnows nearby, you know what bad counts and sorry minnows look like.


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

Pikedaddy, I was the old guy in line behind you when you ordered the minnows. I could not believe you would even pay that price a dozen. And now you say they shorted you. I guess it's time for me to go else where.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i got a few ideas of which shops do this, there are just some places that are out to make "the big bucks"


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

there r alsot of ice guys out there though. like some of u guys have said. i will problably be going to lake milton this weenend so i wil go the that one to get my minnies that was refered


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> please don;t name the shop ,just tell me which lake there close to so I can stop some where else . I know theres one up at mos that counts ,I don;t stop there any more I:LL drive to the causeway and get my bait. extra 6mile but theres always a good count in the bucket.


Its in the Falls on the Cuyahoga.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Pete Moss said:


> Pikedaddy, I was the old guy in line behind you when you ordered the minnows. I could not believe you would even pay that price a dozen. And now you say they shorted you. I guess it's time for me to go else where.


 Have spent 1000s of dollars in that store the owner treats me great but his new manager is a prick. I think he is just jealous that I come in and teach him


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Pike, the feelings are the same with me...and that was tops on my list too, the counts there have and continue to be horrible.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Seems to me that dealing with the shop manager/owner would be the right thing to do instead of bad mouthing him/her on a website.

That's not what we're about here at OGF.


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

I haven't seen anyone talk about the one stop bait shop at Ladue. I've always gotten good counts, good size, good service, & good advice from the guys. They are also fisherman that hit most the lakes I do and let me in on some hints.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

does anyone have a # to a baitshop by milton


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Eddie's Bait Shop at Nimisila...nice guy to talk and bait for cheap! 2 bucks for a dozen shiners. Can't beat that.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

ive never had a problem with minnow counts i fish atwood lake alot almost exclusively and ive gotten minnows from rosies in waynesburg lakeside carryout on 542 the west and east marina's and even little old aarons on 212 and have never had any complaints on minnow counts or prices i always get 3 dozen and end up with like 5 or 6 i usally end up giving my leftovers away. 



i also want to give a kudos to corey at cripple creek he really is top notch and a really smart angler especialy when it comes to the saugeye ive learned a bunch from him since ive joined this site! so my hats off to you jim !


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The minnow thing can be annoying.

I usually just pay the extra buck or two for an extra dozen and keep right on moving toward the water.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

when I go to the bolivar spillway, I stop in zoar for minnows at a small mom and pop shop, they sell minnows for a buck and a half a scoop, and you get about two dozen a scoop. They also sell cheap sinkers, I try to pick up other stuff from them also, great little place to stop.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Almost forgot, dont go to the bait shop by Dale Walborn for minnows. I know I got like 8 minnows for the price of a dozen. I was in so much disbelief I just left.

I'd rather just leave and never go back than sit there and complain. Word of mouth is more powerful than a hissy fit at the store.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Im just done going there.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i don't have any problems otherwise, i just dont buy bait where there are low counts, i still but other stuff from various stores wish low bait counts


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Went to the baitshop outside the State Park entrance at Salt Fork it's called Lakeside Carryout. I asked for 4 doz. must have gotten 200. Fished all day, changing bait often, and still had a bunch left at the end of the day. Very nice people, great, lively minnows.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

thats like 16-18 dozen minow r u shure it was 200


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

At least that many. Maybe more. I tried to give them away at dusk but anybody I asked also had more than they could use. I ended up tossing them in the weeds by the parking lot. Food for birds or raccoons.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

than maby they were getting a shipment of more minnows and trying to get rid of them?


----------

